# How often do you zero the sights in a compound bow?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if the arrow isnt hitting your mark you should probably re zero it lol


----------



## IvLy (Feb 26, 2020)

Not often. If you keep changing sights after a single day of shooting, you'll never know whether you're having an off-day or actually shooting correctly If you can group immaculately, then you can set sights with confidence. Basically, set sights if you are consistently hitting in an area (we're walking 24 arrows). Don't make the rookie mistake of fiddling with sights after every other shot. We've all done that :embara:


----------



## mreffner (Feb 26, 2018)

Shoot fresh paper if you are thinking about zeroing your sight and see if you have a consistent group not in the center. If they are all over the place (up,down,left,right) then wait for a different day where you can see a pattern.


----------



## mreffner (Feb 26, 2018)

Also, number your arrows when you zero your scope to make sure it's the scope that's off and not just one arrow that's deciding to fly funny.


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

As a parent I swear we reset the sights every 3-4 weeks over here. Get the UNO sight app for your phone, it allows you to recalculate the pins quickly and reliably.

Kids are always growing. Either speed is increasing, draw length is changing, peep is moving up the string, or release is being adjusted. All this movement requires constant changes mean sights get adjusted all the time.


----------



## Krik860 (Jan 19, 2016)

First I've heard of the UNO sight app, definitely going to be looking into that one!


----------



## BigWillie729 (Jul 25, 2020)

musiclife said:


> How often should I zero the sight on a compound bow?


Once it is set you should be good.


----------

